
Hague Tribunal Rejects Beijing’s Claims in South China Sea - dustinfarris
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/13/world/asia/south-china-sea-hague-ruling-philippines.html
======
venomsnake
No surprises here. But China plays good old fashioned realpolitik.

So unless the Tribunal in Hague has its own army strong enough to overcome the
Chinese one, the US is willing to go to war with China, or 80% of the world
revoke China as its trading partner - the decision is worth less than a toilet
paper of the same weight.

